# من السوليد ووركس الى الماك 3 مرورا بالماستر كام حصريا شرح بالفيديو



## سعد المغربي (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​ 
اليوم حاب اضع بين ايديكم الطريقه اللي تحول فيها اي عمل من البرنامج الاكثر من رائع السوليد ووركس الى قطعه وتحفه فنيه حقيقه ملموسه وناتجه من البرنامج المستخدم من قبل جميع مالكي مكائن السي ان سي تقريبا واللي هوا الماك 3 عن طريق وصله الربط بينهم الا وهو برنامج الماستر كام​ 
بالاضافه الا ان الجزء الثاني من الشرح يمكن ان يستفيد منه الاخوان اللي عندهم معرفه ودرايه بتصميم القطع في برنامج الماستر كام​ 
والرجاء الانتباه الى ان محتوى هذا الشرح قد قمت بعمله بعد محاولات كثيره وفاشله عن البحث على طريقه للتحويل من الماستر كام الى الماك 3 ولكن كلها بلا جدوى والنتيجه التي سوف ترونها في هذا الشرح ماهي الى نتيجه تجارب شخصيه خاصه بي الى ان وصلت الى انتاج الجي كود من السوليد ووركس او بالاحرى من الماستر كام​ 
فارجو من الاخوان المختصين في برنامج الماستر كام تعديل اي اخطاء على الطريقه كما ارجو ان يكون هذا الطرح في مثابه خطوه اولى الى جميع المبتدئين والذي انا شخصيا واحد منهم للوصول الى اكبر قدر من المعلومات حول هذه البرامج التي لها العديد من المميزات التي تخفى علينا​ 
فاتمنى ان يضيف كل قارئ لهذا الموضوع لمسته للوصول الى اكبر قدر من المعرفه​ 
وارجو من اي شخص يريد نقل محتوى هذا الموضوع ان يكتب المصدر الا وهو ملتقى المهندسن العرب​ 
الشرح عباره عن ثلاث ملفات فيديو لكن تم تحويلها الى ملفات فلاش وذلك لكبر حجم الملفات والملفات تنقسم الى ثلاث اقسام :​ 
القسسم الاول وهو الخاص ببرنامج السوليد ووركس​ 
القسم الثاني خاص بالتحويل من السوليد ووركس الى الماستر كام​ 
القسم الثالث خاص بالتحويل من الماستر كام الى الماك 3​ 
البرامج المستخدمه في الشرح هي:​ 
سوليد ووركس 2010​ 
الماستر كام فور سوليد ووركس ​ 
الماستر كام X4​ 
الماك 3​ 
والبرامج جميها موجوده في المنتدى العزيز​ 
احب ان اوضح ان نقطه البدايه مهمه جدا في الرسم في برنامج السوليد ووركس كما ان اختيار Front View ايضا مهم اثناء عمليه التحويل من السوليد ووركس الى الماستر كام لانه عند استخدام Front view تتنتقل القطعه الى برنامج الماستر كام بالشكل الصحيح طبعا هذه كلها استنتاجات تجريبه وليست قواعد خاصه بالبرامج لانه وكما سبق ووضحت ان كل المعلومات تجريبيه​ 
و بالتجريب على المكينه الخاصه بي وجدت ان ابعاد مكينه السي ان سي الخاصه بي على برنامج السوليد ووركس هي 150X75 لذلك القطعه التي استخدمتها كانت بهذه القياسات وهذه القياسات قد تختلف من شخص لاخر​ 
اما بالنسبه لنقطه الاصل فانها مهمه جدا بالنسبه للمكينه لانها تحدد نقطه بدايه العمل وهل سوف تكون من اليمين لليسار او من اليسار الى اليمين اومن الامام الى الخلف او من الخلف الى الامام​ 
في الفيديو استخدمت الربع الاول بالنسبه لنقطه الاصل بمعنى اني تحرك في الجهة الموجبه من محور السينات والموجبه من محور الصادات حيث سوف تقوم الاله بالبدء من نفس النقطه ولو اني بدات من الربع الثاني حيث السينات سالب والصادات موجب فان المكينه ايضا سوف تبدا بهذا الترتيب لذلك اردت ان اوضح وانوه على هذه النقطه وايضا هذه بناء على التجربه ولا اعلم ان كانت من القواعد الاساسيه للبرنامج ام لا​ 
ايضا اريد ان اوضح ان المكينه المستخدمه هي عباره عن 2 axis حيث ان المحور الثالث لم يكتمل عندي بعد فارجو من الاخوان تجربه هذه الطريقه على مكينه ثلاثيه المحاور وتعديل او اضافه ما يمكن اضافته بالنسبه للمحور الثالث​ 
وعندي ملاحظه لم اجد لها حل وهي سرعه المكينه حيث والله اعلم اضن ان سرعه المكينه من الممكن ان تكون محدده من قبل البرنامج لكن لا اعرف كيف افعل هذا وذلك لاني قمت بضبط سرعه المواتير من برنامج الماك 3 الى سرعه عاليه ومع هذا فان سرعه المكينه في الرسم تبقى بطيئه فاذا كان اي من الاخوان لديه معرفه بالسبب ارجو ان يفيدني ويفيد الجميع​ 
_كما ان لي رجاء من المشرففين بتثبيت الموضوع وذلك لكي يبقى مصدر يستفيد منه اكبر عدد من_ _الاخوان_​ 
الروابط:​ 
الفيديو الاول​1st video.swf - 9.02MB​ 
http://www.zshare.net/flash/7945985383a28d66/​ 

الفيديو الثاني​2nd video.swf - 10.53MB

http://www.zshare.net/flash/794603247dabf77b/


الفيديو الثالث​3rd video.swf - 9.74MB

http://www.zshare.net/flash/794604553f3ba0a5/


وانا حاضر لاي اسائله او استفسارات واتمنى من الخبراء ان يكونو متابعين الموضوع​ 
وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني واياكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

اخوكم : م.ســعـد الشعــــرة​


----------



## mohamed-x (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ سعد
مشكور على المجهود الرائع وجميل ان تضع الامر بطريقه قابله للمناقشه واقتراح الحلول جزاك الله خير..
بالنسبه للسرعه لما لا تحاول ضبط الspindle speed فى ال tools settings بالماستر كام ,وايضا ال feed rate مع العلم ان هذه مجرد اقتراحات لحلول والله اعلم


----------



## سعد المغربي (19 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ سعد
> مشكور على المجهود الرائع وجميل ان تضع الامر بطريقه قابله للمناقشه واقتراح الحلول جزاك الله خير..
> بالنسبه للسرعه لما لا تحاول ضبط الspindle speed فى ال tools settings بالماستر كام ,وايضا ال feed rate مع العلم ان هذه مجرد اقتراحات لحلول والله اعلم


 

اولا هلا والله يا اخي محمد ومشكور على الرد وان شاء الله تكون الطريقه مفيده للكل

بالنسبه للspindle speed و tools settings و feed rate بصراحه انا ماجربت لكن راح اجرب واشوف شنو اللي راح يصير معاي

والله يعطيك العافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## mohamed-x (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير وفى اتظار نتائج التجربه


----------



## islamdesing (20 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش عارف اعمل داون لود للفديوهات من على السلفر دة .........وعلى العموم جزاك الله خير


----------



## islamdesing (20 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت لو عندك المزيد من التعليم mstercam


----------



## سعد المغربي (20 أغسطس 2010)

islamdesing قال:


> انا مش عارف اعمل داون لود للفديوهات من على السلفر دة .........وعلى العموم جزاك الله خير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته

اخي العزيز يمكن المشكله عندك ان مافيش عارض فلاش فكمبيوترك والله اعلم لان الفيديوات حجمها كبير جدا لكن اذا كان عندك عارض الفلاش انا ما عندي اي مشكله اني اعيد احملها لك على السيرفر اللي انت عاوزو بس قول لي اسم السيرفر وانا حاضر

وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع مفيد للكل

والله يعطيكم الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## سعد المغربي (20 أغسطس 2010)

islamdesing قال:


> ياريت لو عندك المزيد من التعليم mstercam


 

يا اخي للاسف مصادر تعليم الماستر كام جدا قليقهوانا الحين قاعد اتعلم بنفسي وانا ان شاء الله اذا وصلت لمرحله زينه راح انزل فيديوات تعليميه ثانيه

والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## islamdesing (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز *سعد الشعرة انا بشكرك على اهتمامك دة و ممكن ترفع هذةالملفات على ,mediafire 
*


----------



## islamdesing (20 أغسطس 2010)

لو ممكن اعرف برنامج الفرق بين mastercam وبرنامج *الماك 3*


----------



## سعد المغربي (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته اخي اسلام

بالنسبه للفيديوات تم الرفع على موقع الميديا فاير وهذه هي الوصلات

الفيديو الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?9r9378droszuayg

الفيديو الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?39ghb5wmnjnxa25

الفيديو الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?6mrb8urb4g47rq9


وبالنسبه للفرق بين الماك 3 والماستر كام وهو ان الماستر كانم يقوم بعمل تصاميم للقطع المراد عملها بالسي ان سي سواء كانت تصاميم ثنائيه او ثلاثيه الابعاد ومن ثم يضيف لها tool path ويحولها الى جي كود (لغه السي ان سي)
ثم ياتي دور الماك 3 الذي يحول الجي كود الى حركات ونبضات الى المحركات الخطويه في المكيننه فتتحرك منتجه القطعه المصممه

هذا هو الفرق والفيديوات تشرح الثلاث برامج وان شاء الله سوف تعرف الفرق بينهم

مع العلم اني مبتدا والانترنت يفتقر الى معلومات حول الماستر كام فارجو من الله العلي القدير ان نتبادل المعلومات ونتشارك الخبره للوصول الى افضل النتائج في هذه البرامج

والله يعطيك الف عافيه على المتابعه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

والله الموضوع حلو وفيه معلومات كثيرة
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
بارك الله فيك على الطرح المميز


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (29 يوليو 2011)

هل الماستر يمكنه ان يؤدي وظيفة الماخ 3 كمتحكم ام لابد من استخدام الماخ كبرنامج محاكاة؟


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (29 يوليو 2011)

وماذا ايضا عن ال artcam هل لابد من وجود ماخ3 معه ام هو يمكن استخدامه كمحاكي للماكينة مباشرة وشكرا


----------



## Ali700 (25 مايو 2014)

الاخ المحترم سعد 
الاخوه المحترمون كافه 
السلام عليكم اود ان ابين لكم مشكلتي مع برنامج ماستر كام لقد قمت بتحميل كافة النسخ لهذا البرنامج ولم اتوفق في تنصيبه علما ان حاسبتي جيدا نوعا ما 
لكني لم اقع على علة هذا البرنامج لذلك اطلب من الاخوه الكرام ان يرفعو لي هذا البرنامج علما اني قمت بتنصيب كافة الوندوزات ولم افلح لذى ارجو من الاخوه ان يكون البرنامج متوافق مع وندوز 8 بت 64 واكون شاكرا لكم تعاونكم الاخ سعد جزاك الله خير على ما قدمته من معلومات مفيده وهناك شي احببت ان انوه عنه وهو ان الفديوات التي رفعتها محذوفه ولا يمنك تحميلها او رؤية محتواها او ربما انتهت صلاحية الرفع فارجوا منك بالتكرم علينا وان تعيد رفعا لنا ونكون من الممتنين لك........ تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## امل ميمو (9 يوليو 2014)

انا مشكلتي نفس الاخ *Ali700* من حيث البرامج مثل الماك المتوافق مع WIN8-64 والفديوهات محذوفة


----------

